# pc automatically starts!! :sad:



## nishanth1234 (Aug 5, 2011)

help guys!! 
pc automatically starting when plugged in without pressing the power switch 
plus no display on the screen, all the fans running, no POST,no bleeps..is this a mobo prob??


----------



## saz (Aug 5, 2011)

could be because of power pins on MotherBoard short...may be some conducting substance stuck in between them. Or could be problem with the power switch of the cabinet....try taking out the power switch connectors off your motherboard and then switch on the power.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Aug 5, 2011)

If you can post your PSU model and Motherboard Model etc then it would help.

Also it seems like a Power Issue. Check Motherboard Power Connectors for burn / bent / something stuck etc.

Also try with a Different PSU and see if it works.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 5, 2011)

In the bios setting power management disable it & also set  the auto power on to off


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 5, 2011)

nishanth1234 said:


> help guys!!
> pc automatically starting when plugged in without pressing the power switch
> plus no display on the screen, all the fans running, no POST,no bleeps..is this a mobo prob??



do post system config u have & PSU.

auto start w/o power switch means some connection problem between mobo & power line.
PSU may be the culprit.

the same problem I had faced in my old P4 system


----------



## asingh (Aug 5, 2011)

Either bad PSU, or incorrect wiring.


----------



## nishanth1234 (Aug 6, 2011)

hey guys tried a different psu but the same results.. there is still no display on the screen , no POST , automatically turns on( i ve verified that there is no issue with the gfx card, the monitor)..


----------



## agyaat (Aug 6, 2011)

nishanth1234 said:


> help guys!!
> pc automatically starting when plugged in without pressing the power switch
> plus no display on the screen, all the fans running, no POST,no bleeps..is this a mobo prob??



Re-assemble the PC from bare minimum upwards, beginning with the proccy+mobo alone, then one stick of ram added, then the keyboard, then the mouse etc, note down the number of beeps for each case. Make a simple table on a piece of paper and record the things. Of course, don't keep inserting/removing each of the components when the PSU is on !!

Also, initially try the 'replace the CMOS battery after keeping it out of slot for 5 mins' thing. The same thing can be tried for the front panel connectors-especially the power switch alone-the others(restart & hdd led) can be connected later.

Keep some Iso-Propyl Alcohol alongside, and keep cleaning the gold plated contacts of each of the parts of hardware and their respective seats on the mobo using a clean piece of cotton - some time it can be as simple as dust causing these things.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 6, 2011)

Consult a Hardware engineer.I think its problem related to smps or ram


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Aug 6, 2011)

Tenida he already checked with a different PSU and problem still persists then I think it boils down to Mobo or Ram.
But as there are no BEEP errors I think the Mobo has gone bad.
If ram would have been the issue then Mobo has a BEEP Code confirming it right?


----------



## nishanth1234 (Aug 6, 2011)

i think tech_wiz is right ill try replacing the mobo and report back..


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 6, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Consult a Hardware engineer.I think its problem related to smps or ram



I had similar type of problem in my old P4 desktop back in 2007, and it was due to bad ram module.
So, you should check your RAM(s).


----------



## agyaat (Aug 6, 2011)

nishanth1234 said:


> help guys!!
> pc automatically starting when plugged in without pressing the power switch
> plus no display on the screen, all the fans running, no POST,no bleeps..is this a mobo prob??



Did you by any chance, pull out any of the non-serial port things when the system was running?(this causes the respective controllers to screw up)


----------

